# How thick is the ice on houghton lake?



## mintgreenwalleyemachine (Jan 18, 2005)

I am going up this weekend to tip-up town wondered how the ice was this weekend. Thanks!


----------



## patcheroo (Jan 3, 2003)

I was up there a week ago and there was about a foot then. Got to be more now!.........Patch


----------



## mintgreenwalleyemachine (Jan 18, 2005)

Thanks for the report Patch


----------



## patcheroo (Jan 3, 2003)

No problem! I'm, sure that someone was up there this weekend and can give you a better update.........Patch


----------



## tommy-n (Jan 9, 2004)

Ice is good, but from what I heard the panfishing is about the same as last year, not so great


----------



## mikenyo (Dec 20, 2004)

There was 13-14" of ice out from Lymans on Sunday. Fish weren't real active, only caught 1 pike on a slammer.


----------

